# Corsair 700D / 800D USB 3.0 Frontpanel



## Kusanar (15. April 2014)

Hallöchen!

Weiß jemand wo ich am besten / schnellsten ein USB 3.0 Frontpanel für das Corsair 700D herbekomme? Gemeint ist das Dingens hier: Obsidian Series® 800D/700D Front Panel USB 3.0 Upgrade Kit

Händler in DE oder AT, mir egal.

Hatte zwar mal vor Ewigkeiten Kontakt mit dem Corsair-Support, sogar noch innerhalb der Garantiezeit meines Gehäuses (ca. 1 Jahr nach Kauf). Mir wurde auch versprochen dass ich KOSTENFREI das Panel zugeschickt bekomme, habe aber vom Supportmitarbeiter damals nichts mehr gehört


----------



## Bluebeard (15. April 2014)

Hi Kusanar,

magst du bitte einmal ein Ticket über unser Kundenportal eröffnen? 

Wir werden dann das ganze dort klären. Leider kann ich nicht sagen was da damals besprochen wurde, aber wir kommen der Sache sicherlich auf die Schliche!

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Kusanar (9. September 2014)

Hallöle Bluebeard!

Möchte mich an dieser Stelle auch noch mal herzlichst bei Dir persönlich bedanken und stellvertretend hier auch an das Support-Team meinen Dank aussprechen. Einen Tag nach Erstellen meiner Anfrage hatte ich bereits die Bestätigung dass ich das Frontpanel bekomme ... und das noch dazu kostenlos!!!! 

Bei so einem klasse Support kauft man gerne Corsair 

LG


P.S.: Hatte diesen Thread schon fast vergessen, ist schon ne weile her...


----------



## Bluebeard (11. September 2014)

Hi Kusanar,

vielen Dank für das Feedback. Freut uns sehr, dass wir dir helfen konnten.

Viele Grüße


----------



## icedon (20. März 2015)

Hi Bluebird,

ich weiß das es nicht mehr aktuell ist, aber ich suche verzweifelt das Obsidian 700/800 Frontpanel (USB 3 ist mir egal, ich brauche ein funktionierendes Panel). Gibt es da noch eine Chance?

viele Grüße
Don


----------



## Bluebeard (24. März 2015)

Hi Don,

Leider keine Frontpanels mehr verfügbar und wir bekommen auch keine mehr nach.  Sorry.

Grüße


----------

